# ΕΝΦΙΑ



## sarant (Aug 6, 2014)

Θα μπορούσα ίσως να βάλω αλλού την ερώτηση που έχω, αλλά κι εδώ καλά είναι.

Πήγα στο taxis και είδα ότι έχει βγει το μπουγιουρντί για τον ΕΝΦΙΑ. Όμως, η εντολή πληρωμής λέει μόνο το ποσό που πρέπει να πληρώσω, όχι το πώς αναλύεται το ποσό αυτό, οπως θα περίμενα (τόσα για τ' αμπέλια στη Βλαχιά, τόσα για τα σπίτια στο Βουκουρέστι). Κάνω κάτι λάθος ή αυτό θα έρθει μετά;

Κι άλλη ερώτηση. Η σύζυγος δεν έχει κλειδάριθμο κτλ. Πώς θα δούμε το δικό της ΕΝΦΙΑ; Ή περιλαμβάνονται και τα δικά της στο δικό μου ποσό;


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 6, 2014)

Το ειδοποιητήριο πληρωμής του ΕΝΦΙΑ 2014 με την ταυτότητα οφειλής, υπάρχει και στη σελίδα του Ε9 (Ολοκληρωμένο Πληροφοριακό Σύστημα Περιουσιολογίου), στο αριστερό μέρος της οθόνης «Εκτυπώσεις». 
Εκεί μπορείτε να δείτε και να κατεβάσετε στον υπολογιστή σας :

- Την Εκτύπωση περιουσιακής κατάστασης για το έτος 2014 (σε αρχείο .pdf)
- Την Εκτύπωση εκκαθαριστικού τελευταίας εκκαθάρισης για το έτος 2014 (σε αρχείο .pdf)
- Την Εκτύπωση Ειδοποίησης πληρωμής φόρου (σε αρχείο .pdf)

Παρατήρηση (2/8/2014) 
Σε περιπτώσεις συνιδιοκτησίας ακινήτων που αφορά ανδρόγυνο η εφαρμογή εμφανίζει στο εκκαθαριστικό την πληρωμή μόνο του συζύγου και όχι της συζύγου, ενώ εμφανίζεται κανονικά στη σελίδα με το E9 της συζύγου. Προς το παρόν δεν έχουν περάσει στο σύστημα οι οφειλές των συζύγων. Πιστεύουμε ότι η ΓΓΠΣ θα κάνει ενημέρωση της εφαρμογής τις επόμενες ώρες / ημέρες. 


http://www.express.gr/news/finance/755033oz_20140805755033.php3

Εγώ έχω συνιδιοκτησία με τον σύζυγό μου, αλλά έχω ξεχωριστό ΑΦΜ, οπότε μου έβγαλε ξεχωριστό εκκαθαριστικό. Νομίζω ότι αυτό που λέει πιο πάνω αφορά την περίπτωση που αναφέρεις.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 6, 2014)

Εγώ στην αριστερή πλευρά της σελίδας δεν βλέπω καμία επιλογή Εκτυπώσεις. Βασικά, μια άδεια στήλη βλέπω.


----------



## Dr Moshe (Aug 6, 2014)

Αγαπητέ Νίκο,

Όταν η σύζυγος δεν έχει κλειδάριθμο, τότε μετά την είσοδο στο περιουσιολόγιο Ε9, εμφανίζεται η δυνατότητα επιλογής Α.Φ.Μ. μεταξύ τού υποχρέου και της συζύγου. Σε αυτή την περίπτωση, επιλέγεται ο Α.Φ.Μ. της συζύγου και εμφανίζεται αμέσως ο αντίστοιχος πίνακας.

Στην εκτύπωση εκκαθαριστικού τελευταίας εκκαθάρισης φαίνεται καθαρά η ανάλυση των ποσών ανά ακίνητο και ιδιοκτησιακό δικαίωμα.

Καλημέρα.


----------



## sarant (Aug 6, 2014)

Eυχαριστώ πολύ Αλεξάνδρα και Δρα Μόσε, είναι όπως μου τα είπατε, αλλά δεν ήταν και τόσο προφανές!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 6, 2014)

drsiebenmal said:


> Εγώ στην αριστερή πλευρά της σελίδας δεν βλέπω καμία επιλογή Εκτυπώσεις. Βασικά, μια άδεια στήλη βλέπω.


Έπρεπε να πατήσω στην επιλογή ότι θέλω να κάνω δήλωση Ε9...


----------



## sarant (Aug 6, 2014)

Γιαυτό είπα κι εγώ ότι δεν είναι προφανές.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 6, 2014)

Ναι, αλλά τη λύση στο κουίζ για εμάς τους μη πουλιαστοναεραπιάστες δεν τη δώσατε... 

(όπου βλέπουμε και άλλη χρήση της λέξης πιάστης ως τελευταίο συνθετικό) :devil:


----------



## SBE (Aug 6, 2014)

Nα ρωτήσω κι εγώ μια απορία; Εμένα δεν μου έχει βγάλει ακόμα τίποτα, πουθενά. Σε άλλα μέλη της οικογένειάς μου τα έχει βγάλει κανονικότατα. Τι σημαίνει αυτό; Όταν θα πάω Ελλάδα θα με περιμένει το ΣΔΟΕ με τις χειροπέδες στο αεροδρόμιο;


----------



## nickel (Aug 6, 2014)

SBE said:


> Όταν θα πάω Ελλάδα θα με περιμένει το ΣΔΟΕ με τις χειροπέδες στο αεροδρόμιο;


Όχι, βέβαια. Απλώς, όταν θα θελήσεις να ξαναβγείς, θα έχεις πρόβλημα. :devil:


----------



## SBE (Aug 6, 2014)

Ωιμέ, αυτό είναι χειρότερη τιμωρία, να μην μπορείς να εγκαταλείψεις τη χώρα!


----------



## Hellegennes (Aug 6, 2014)

drsiebenmal said:


> Έπρεπε να πατήσω στην επιλογή ότι θέλω να κάνω δήλωση Ε9...



Ναι, κάποιος μπέρδεψε τις λεζάντες. Κι εγώ βοηθούσα ένα φιλικό ζευγάρι τις προχθές και με κούφανε το πόσο μπερδεμένο και κακοφτιαγμένο είναι το σάιτ. Κάθε τρεις και πέντε, επίσης, βγάζει λάθη ανάγνωσης.

Πάντως δεν έχει βγει για όλους, έχετέ το υπόψιν όποιος δεν βλέπει κάτι.


----------



## daeman (Oct 31, 2014)

...
Μάνα, ΕΝΦΙΑ μην πληρώνεις, μουσεία και λατρευτικοί χώροι εξαιρούνται






"HORATORIO ΣΕ RE MIZERO", 18 Οκτωβρίου 2014


----------

